# Where&#039;s Maitake!?! (Farmington)



## lgb (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello everyone, my name is Ed and This is my first post since they turned this site into a forum. I love coming here and seeing what you all have to share. It's normally a great indicater of what's out and about. I am totally stumped. I have about ten trees marked on GPS in Ironton Mo. and NONE have produced yet??? "I dont get it big Dan" I marked these trees last year Oct 13th and they were spored out. I scoured for hours two days and all I found were some honeys puff balls and some agarics. And a bunch of different pollypores. Do u think there's still time for them to show???


----------



## lgb (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh and I might have found a button popping up but not sure if its a grifola or a coral. I was finding a bunch of corals but they were mostly too old to eat. I will try to post a pic of it to see what you guys think.


----------



## lgb (Oct 21, 2013)

Ok here is a couple pictures what do u think??? Grifola???







</a>[/IMG]


----------



## lgb (Oct 21, 2013)

Sorry I'm on my cell phone and its not working properly. 







</a>[/IMG]


----------



## kc rm hunter (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks like Maitake primordia to me 
May or may not mature depending on weather conditions ;-)


----------



## kc rm hunter (Oct 17, 2012)

Maitake tree don't neccessarily fruit every year,sometimes every other year or less.I have one in my back yard that has only produced twice in the last 8 years.


----------



## lgb (Oct 21, 2013)

Twice in 8 years?!!? I did not know that. I thought they produced pretty much every season. I discovered these trees down at lake Hanna last year. This is my 4th year looking for them. I'm normally fishing every weekend this time of year. Everyone beats me to the other trees I have discovered. Was counting on these to produce.  
I'm going down there again this weekend. Hopefully that button will be big enough. Thanks for replying. I'll follow up when I check again.


----------



## kc rm hunter (Oct 17, 2012)

I know right LGB,sometimes makes for alot of dry runs to a tree!!!!


----------



## kc rm hunter (Oct 17, 2012)

Most trees in my experience will put out at least every other year or,2 on and one off....etc.My trees were 3 weeks late this year which resulted in well defined paths around the trees...lol. ;-D


----------



## lgb (Oct 21, 2013)

LOL thats funny. Its hard to imagine all of them skipping this year. The button was on a new tree. I'm anxious to go back! I get off early today. I'm going to one of my local spots for maitake and a honey hole for oysters. I'll post some pics when I am done. Maybe I'll get lucky and beat em to the hen.


----------



## lgb (Oct 21, 2013)

Well I didn't make it to the Maitake spot before the sweet rain came but my oyster spot had some good oysters. I was about a week late on ALOT of them. I found the best tree on my way out. I came across a couple shaggy's and maybe some parosol mushrooms growing out of a stump.and a polypore I'm sure you guys can tell me what it is.


----------



## lgb (Oct 21, 2013)

Why is it doubling my images?????
&lt;a href=&quot;<a href="http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab227/elemmon3/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_20131022_155205_087_zps94f46b74.jpg">







"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;


----------



## lgb (Oct 21, 2013)

Its obvious there are issues between the android app and the web site.


----------



## lgb (Oct 21, 2013)

I dont know what the heck I am doing obviously. I need to resize my pics and figure out why I am posting double pictures. Sorry


----------



## lgb (Oct 21, 2013)

Let's try AGAIN.
&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## lgb (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh well...anyway you can really get a double take of that tree! LOL thats what I did when I found it... 8-O 
Unfortunately most of them were browning on the gills but I did find some good ones on the back side on the bottom...mmmmm


----------



## lgb (Oct 21, 2013)

I used my phone on the first two photos and it worked. Now I can't repeat the process???


----------

